# Tyres...Again!



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Any tyre experts out there (I have searched the forum with no success) My tyre size is 225/70 R15, It has been recommended to fit tyres with a load rating of 115, so that the MH can be up-rated. Does anybody know were such a tyre can be purchased. 
Yours
Much confused!


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

When I was uprating my MH, I covered similar ground. My recollection is that on a 15 inch tyre, the weight index topped out around 112. I guess you have found the same at the usual internet sources.

Pneus Online list a winter commercial vehicle tyre in that size/weight combination (Dunlop SP LT60) but that probably isn't what you are looking for.

Mike


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

loughrigg said:


> When I was uprating my MH, I covered similar ground. My recollection is that on a 15 inch tyre, the weight index topped out around 112. I guess you have found the same at the usual internet sources.
> 
> Pneus Online list a winter commercial vehicle tyre in that size/weight combination (Dunlop SP LT60) but that probably isn't what you are looking for.
> 
> Mike


Thanks - that fits the bill, I wondered if they was a cheaper source?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The same size tyre can have several weight loadings it is VERY IMPORTANT to get it right. You need to ascertain (maybe manual) what your axle maximum weights are. Then divide the wt by the number of wheels on each axle (maybe 4 on the back).

Then look up the loading in this table. Common ones are 108 and 113.
Wisdom is to allow 10% leeway ie choose a rating that exceeds your max weight on the most vunerable wheel by 10%.

Dick


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

loughrigg said:


> When I was uprating my MH, I covered similar ground. My recollection is that on a 15 inch tyre, the weight index topped out around 112. I guess you have found the same at the usual internet sources.
> 
> Pneus Online list a winter commercial vehicle tyre in that size/weight combination (Dunlop SP LT60) but that probably isn't what you are looking for.
> 
> Mike


Has anyone had these tyres fitted - how do they run

Is there a cheaper source out there????????? :wink:


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*16"?*

Hi,
Last year I had my rear axle loading uprated and looked to find tyres of a higher weight loading than the 215/70 r15 109s fitted

225/70 r15 are a factory option on the Ducato snd like you I looked for tyres with a higher rating, highest I could find was 112 which I fitted

However on another forum a member had replaced the 15" set up with 16" rims/tyres as fitted to the "heavy" chassis

I would have to actually try this (with borrowed wheels) to make sure they fit without any problems and accept that the speedo would be nearer spot on as its about 10% fast at the moment (GPS check)

If any one out there has converted from 15" to 16" please let us know

Regards Ray


----------

